# Extremely Thick Puppy Hair?? Normal??



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

My pup is a long stock GSD and he's 3 months old. He has thick but soft hair all over his body, however, the hair on his "thighs" and butt area are EXTREMELY thick. I have never seen a puppy with such thick hair. When he's walking, the hair on his thighs seems to be clumpy and bunches together. I brush him pretty much daily, but it doesn't help. When I try to inspect the skin, I can't because the fur is SO dense. It kind of reminds me of looking through a black person's afro. One that hasn't been washed in a month. You cannot spread the fur apart... it just looks nappy I guess.
I have to bathe him frequently because if he pees & he rolls in it, and it dries into that part of his legs it gets even more thick and gross. Well, I bathed him yesterday and now he's flakey... His coat also seems kind of dull around his legs and stomach area. His back, chest, and face look great though.

I am just really confused I guess. Is this what having a LC is all about??? I give him 1 tbsp of coconut oil (but just today bought the organic kind) and I was feeding him 2 fish oil capsules, but I just bought salmon oil today as well. He gets 1 vit E capsule per day as well. Oh, and he's on 4Health performance dog food.

Does anyone have any advice or at least can tell me that this is normal? Is it a food thing???


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It is probably the undercoat that is starting to shed - that is what is causing the clumps. You may want to get a rake (a grooming tool), you brush against the grain of the coat and that will remove the undercoat. My Sting has a stock coat, but I use it daily and it does get out the loose hairs. Then I use a regular brush and brush with the grain of the coat. I got mine from Leerburg and their website also has instructions on how to use it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If he had flakes right after a bath, you might not have rinsed out all the shampoo completely.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, when I said clumps, I didn't mean that they were coming out... I meant it kinda looked like the fur separated into little pointy bundles on his legs.
I did however give him the most thorough bath of his life today. I figured maybe I didn't get all the shampoo out because his fur is so thick and so I rewashed him, and this time used conditioner and let it sit for 5 minutes, and then rinsed him... then I let the bath tub water drain and filled it with completely new water and he spent 10 minutes in there getting soaked by that. 

Now that he has dried off, I have only seen a flake or two and that was it. But the fur on his legs looks MUCH better. I am thinking that since it was the thickest part on him, that the soap was really not coming outta there. I made him sit in the water.... and then towel dried him & brushed. 

For those of you with long coated dogs, when did the adult coat start showing up for the first time?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Exactly the same with my pup  She's also long stock coat


----------

